

Adventurous Engineer - ecksteinben

We are looking for an adventurous engineer to partner with us on the ground floor of building a new app that can revolutionize the Entertainment world. We have a million dollar idea and need someone who can create the simple and easy to use app that launches it. We offer part ownership in our company in exchange. This is that rare, once in a lifetime opportunity, up for grabbing. We would love the hear from you.
======
WalterSear
How many successful ventures have you created so far? How succesful?

How much capital do you have?

What else are you bringing to the table that no one else has?

~~~
ecksteinben
This is our first venture and we are at the starting stage, working without
capital- have to start somewhere! What we are bringing to the table is two
very hardworking guys committed to making a GREAT idea come to life and change
an industry, making a lot of money along the way. I would be happy to look at
your CV and send you more information about our app idea (after signing an
NDA).

~~~
WalterSear
Sorry, but an idea, no money, no experience, no connections, does not a 'rare,
once in a lifetime opportunity, up for grabbing' make.

I would suggest that you seek out seed money before looking for developers.
Alternatively, you could take three months or so to go through one of the many
development bootcamps, and pick up the skills you need to build your own demos
and also the technical knowledge you'll need to vet candidates. It's also a
great place to find hungry, scrappy folks who like to code.

Also, drop the NDA. At this point, it just shows how inexperienced you are. If
the idea is so powerful that you are afraid it will be easy for someone to run
with, don't share it with anyone - make it yourself, and keep the success for
yourself :)

Good luck.

~~~
ecksteinben
Thanks for the advice.

